# Need free extra driver



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a 2 week trip planned to Hawaii in March. One week with a friend, one with my sister. I don't want to get hit with unexpected charges for an additional non-spouse driver. I know Costco does that, but I just looked at prices and they were very high. I've been away for 2 months, so didn't do my usual pre-planning. Any suggestions for good rates with 2 drivers?
Liz


----------



## Luanne (Jan 8, 2014)

My only suggestion is to keep looking since those rates change all the time.

Have you checked Discount Hawaii?  Many people have been very happy with them.  I don't know their policy on additional, non-spouse, drivers.


----------



## linsj (Jan 8, 2014)

Some of the National Car discount codes include a free second driver. There's a list of them in that forum on FlyerTalk. I'll have to look up the one I've used frequently when I have more time.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2014)

Discount Hawaii Car Rental gives a free second driver. The reservations I have in place say "NO ADDITIONAL DRIVER FEES (2 person max.including spouse)" 

And their rental rates are beating Costco right now. What's not to like? http://discounthawaiicarrental.com

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2014)

Duplicate post. Sorry


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Same Here*

I too have reservations with discount Hawaii for all of the islands this summer. They are not charging me for 2 additional drivers and they currently have the cheapest rates including Costco, car rental savers, etc.


----------



## lorainB (Jan 9, 2014)

Are you sure! There's no free here. But you can get extra drivers from the company or rent a car.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jan 9, 2014)

I know that budget allows an employee for free.  I think its pretty stupid but if this person is your "personal assistant" with budget it will fly.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 9, 2014)

Gee, and here I thought you were looking for someone to go to Hawaii with you for free and drive.  I'm available!


----------



## susieq (Jan 9, 2014)

tashamen said:


> Gee, and here I thought you were looking for someone to go to Hawaii with you for free and drive.  I'm available!



EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!!  Great minds??? :hysterical:


----------



## am1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think an extra driver fee is fair. Especially if you have unlimited mileage.  

I would look for the lowest over all price.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2014)

am1 said:


> I think an extra driver fee is fair. Especially if you have unlimited mileage.
> 
> I would look for the lowest over all price.



But when so many don't charge it, it's nice to find those companies.

Plus, it's one car rental.  Why should it matter how many drivers there are?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Discount Hawaii Car Rental gives a free second driver. The reservations I have in place say "NO ADDITIONAL DRIVER FEES (2 person max.including spouse)"
> 
> And their rental rates are beating Costco right now. What's not to like? http://discounthawaiicarrental.com
> 
> Dave



With DHCR, not all of their rates offer a free extra driver. You have to look at the details that are below the price when you are looking at quotes. Sometimes the spouse is only free.


----------



## am1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Luanne said:


> But when so many don't charge it, it's nice to find those companies.
> 
> Plus, it's one car rental.  Why should it matter how many drivers there are?



With multiple drivers the car will mostly likely be used more.


----------



## kalima (Jan 10, 2014)

*discount hawaii car rental*

we rented through that website through Budget...spouse is free but they charge for additional drivers. Also check if you have coverage for the insurance through your home car insurance company as in Canada you can buy Roadstar package for $21 per year which covers you in North America for the insurance on the rental car (up to 30 days on 1 contract)...The rental agency will still try their hardest to upsale you their coverage but you do not need it.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2014)

am1 said:


> With multiple drivers the car will mostly likely be used more.



Maybe.  I've never found that to be true with us, but maybe we're just different.

We rent the car for vacation.  We usually drive the same distance and amount of times, no matter how many drivers.  Just because there is an additional driver allowed doesn't mean the car will be taken out just because.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 10, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Maybe.  I've never found that to be true with us, but maybe we're just different.
> 
> We rent the car for vacation.  We usually drive the same distance and amount of times, no matter how many drivers.  Just because there is an additional driver allowed doesn't mean the car will be taken out just because.



Additional driver is one of those fees that cost the rental car absolutely nothing -- a total junk fee.

Question: what are the possible consequences of letting others drive the rental car?  My personal auto insurance provides basic coverage for both wife and I in rental cars.  What are the exposures?

Kurt


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2014)

Check the loyalty program for the rental car company you're looking at.  I'm pretty sure that some of them offer free additional drivers for members of their loyalty programs.


----------



## kalima (Jan 10, 2014)

*consequences of unlisted drivers*

if an unauthorized driver used your rental car I believe there would be no coverage in the event of accident....your own basic coverage that you have covers yourself and spouse but certainly not other drivers..


----------



## cerralee (Jan 10, 2014)

I joined AARP for the free extra driver.  Recently went to Arizona and they let both of my adult children be listed as extra drivers at no additional charge.  They didn't even ask for my AARP card when I went to the car rental location.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 10, 2014)

kalima said:


> if an unauthorized driver used your rental car I believe there would be no coverage in the event of accident....your own basic coverage that you have covers yourself and spouse but certainly not other drivers..


So you are saying my wife could drive w/o paying the extra driver nonsense charge?  Great!

Kurt


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Additional driver is one of those fees that cost the rental car absolutely nothing -- a total junk fee.
> 
> Question: what are the possible consequences of letting others drive the rental car?  My personal auto insurance provides basic coverage for both wife and I in rental cars.  What are the exposures?
> 
> Kurt



Your personal auto insurance probably only insures you if you are an authorized driver on the contract. So you have to still be an authorized driver to be covered by your auto insurance policy.



PigsDad said:


> So you are saying my wife could drive w/o paying the extra driver nonsense charge?  Great!
> 
> Kurt



In Hawaii, I believe that a spouse can be added for free to a car rental. So you don't need to pay a fee in Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> In Hawaii, I believe that a spouse can be added for free to a car rental. So you don't need to pay a fee in Hawaii.



Once again, it depends on who you rent through.  A few years back I got a great price using Priceline with Alamo in either Kona or on Maui.  When we picked up the car discovered we needed to pay a fee for the additional driver.


----------



## nanc65093 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Check with your personal insurance agent*

I've been told that if you have auto coverage and your extra driver has auto coverage that you don't need to pay the extra fee.  It's as if you let someone drive your car at home.  I recommend that you call your insurance agent and ask what coverage you have for this situation.  Also, many credit cards that you may be using offer this coverage. 

Aloha,

Nancy


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2014)

nanc65093 said:


> I've been told that if you have auto coverage and your extra driver has auto coverage that you don't need to pay the extra fee.  It's as if you let someone drive your car at home.  I recommend that you call your insurance agent and ask what coverage you have for this situation.  Also, many credit cards that you may be using offer this coverage.
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> Nancy



Many credit cards do offer CDW coverage, but all of them indicate that in order to be covered, the person driving must be an listed on the contract as an authorized driver. So if you have an unauthorized driver in an accident, the credit card CDW may not cover you.


----------



## kalima (Jan 13, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> So you are saying my wife could drive w/o paying the extra driver nonsense charge?  Great!
> 
> Kurt



Yes however you do need to make sure she is listed on the rental contract also.


----------

